# DPP 3.11.1.0 UPDATE, HAS ONE BEEN RELEASED?



## NEVINS.HARDING (May 6, 2012)

Has an update for 3.11.1.0 been released yet, have I missed it?


----------



## tron (May 6, 2012)

3.11.26.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2012)

Did you at least check the Canon site before posting??

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (May 6, 2012)

I did check and missed it, thank you.


----------

